# Need Help Getting to Land



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello. I just recently started living aboard my 22 O'Day. I have no money, and I'm anchored near Niantic, CT. I don't have a slip, nor a mooring anywhere, and I don't know anybody with a dock that I can access.

How do I get to shore to do anything? I was under the impression before I got my boat that marinas/public docks would let people dock temporarily to go ashore and take care of business on land. That appears to not be the case.

How do people who can't afford a slip/mooring live on their boats? I make $750/month on SSDI, which should be enough to survive, but it seems like that's not the case in the US because everybody on a boat is expected to be able to afford a slip/mooring.

Please help! Thank you!

[EDIT] I do have a dinghy, and I'm trading in my 22 for a 28 at the beginning of next month (06/2019)!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

A small dinghy and then you row to shore.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

$9,000/yr is not enough to survive. Particularly in Niantic, CT. And you only have a few more reasonable months of weather before things get very dicey for you.

This is harsh, but you made a mistake. To get to shore, you will need a small dinghy like mentioned. You will also need a place to land that dinghy, which are few and far between in the area you are currently in. They are few and far between in most places. Others will charge $5-10/day for the privilege. 

Of course, on a 22' boat, you must be taking it to a commercial dock at least once per week for a pumpout or to empty the head, so that is an opportunity.

You might consider spending the summer months looking for another arrangement than living at anchor on a 22' boat in the Northeast with no money.

Mark


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you guys so far. I do have a dinghy, and there is a nature preserve with a beach where local kids hang out sometimes not too far from me. Is it okay to just row my dinghy to the beach and leave it there while I go into town?

I’m trading up for a 28 O’Day at the beginning of next month. I’m not sure if that will improve my situation, or make it worse! It will certainly be more comfortable for me, and I will have tanks (I don’t at the moment...). The draft will be more difficult to deal with, and I will be much more conspicuous, but I think maybe I’ll be in a better position.

The goal is to get down towards FL after the hurricane season ends, then spend the winter sailing as much as possible, then try to trade up for an offshore passagemaker and start traveling the world.

I know it sounds foolhardy, but this is my dream, and I’m going for it!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Its the control of access.
Dinghy kayak..whatever..doesnt matter.
You need to relocate

Id look south of virginia


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Too much population density. I agree with above, south is a good option. Carolinas maybe. 

More free docks, less people looking at you, better weather. 

I think you need some kind of small boat, Oday 22s aren't the best design for beaching.

Edit: Just read your last about getting a bigger boat.

Yes, use your dinghy. You will find places.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

This is going to sound really stupid, but, I have heard people do this: Put your things in a drybag, and swim.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

Arcb said:


> Edit: Just read your last about getting a bigger boat.
> 
> Yes, use your dinghy. You will find places.


Thanks! I was worried that there might be rules against that kind of thing. I don't know much about the boating world yet - I've been a land-based nomad my whole life.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

Barquito said:


> This is going to sound really stupid, but, I have heard people do this: Put your things in a drybag, and swim.


??? I've actually thought about that! I just have to get a dry bag...


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

HumanErrer said:


> Thanks! I was worried that there might be rules against that kind of thing. I don't know much about the boating world yet - I've been a land-based nomad my whole life.


Well, there will be rules in a lot of places. They key is to use discretion. Folks won't normally take much notice of a canoe or small dinghy dragged up in the bushes. A lock might be a good investment.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

HumanErrer said:


> &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; I've actually thought about that! I just have to get a dry bag...


Colemj makes a good point: How do you solve your holding tank problem (in case you are not familiar with the term, the tank that holds your sh*t)? You are surely aware that you are not allowed to pump/pour it into the water (unless you are more than 3 miles offshore). Not only is this incredibly filthy and obviously unsanitary but there are severe fines on it.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I would look to move south as soon as you get your bigger boat. At 28’ I’d be surprised if draft was a significant problem. HEAT, now that will be an issue and you can’t wait until November. Hurricanes are a risk, winter and associated storms are a certainty.

My guess is you have little sailing experience. But there are many threads here dealing with the route you need to take. The only “ocean” segment will be from Sandy Hook down to Cape May, although the Delaware is to treated with respect. Go up the Delaware, through the C&D canal, down to Norfolk, then down one of the canals into the NC sounds. Then life will become easier. And cheaper. 

How far you go south is up to you, but I’d get at least to NC.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Colemj makes a good point: How do you solve your holding tank problem (in case you are not familiar with the term, the tank that holds your sh*t)? You are surely aware that you are not allowed to pump/pour it into the water (unless you are more than 3 miles offshore). Not only is this incredibly filthy and obviously unsanitary but there are severe fines on it.


I have a chemical head, which I only use for pee. I sneak into the marina my boat was launched from at night to poop. I dump my head into the toilet there, for now.

In case you missed it, I'm trading up for a 28 with tanks in a few weeks, and then I will be dumping 3 miles offshore as often as possible.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

hpeer said:


> My guess is you have little sailing experience.


You are correct! My first solo sail was a week or so ago! However, I have a friend who is giving me sailing instructions (she's the one with the 28, and she's a sailing instructor). She lives next to the marina my boat was launched from.

I'm not sure I feel comfortable making such a long trip on a boat I'm not familiar with, with barely any sailing experience. The summer here in CT isn't that short! The weather is usually good until October or so. I feel like that's plenty of time for me, and hurricanes won't really be a threat by then.

Does this really sound like that bad of a plan?!

The reason I'm inclined to follow your advice is the lack of access to land here. I literally feel trapped on my boat here! I may just go south for that reason alone. The heat doesn't bother me - I was born in NM.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm curious how you plan to pay for repairs and haulouts on a boat on your income, especially if you get a bigger, more complicated boat with "tanks". 
Going south is a fine idea for the more comfortable weather, but if you use the ditch, it is going to cost you money for fuel, because very little of the trip can actually be sailed, even if you wait weeks for a weather window between runs.
Pump-outs also cost money in many communities when you aren't on a mooring or in a marina. Most of the waterside communities have seen many like you come and eventually desert their boat, so unless you keep her in bristol condition, and that is going to mean a lot of waxing, varnishing, etc, or you will have the local water LEOs all over you, especially in Fla.
Most marinas will charge around $100.00 a month for dinghy access and if you are lucky that may include showers, but if you get caught depositing your waste in their bathrooms, well....
Living on a boat can in many ways be considered inexpensive, but it is in no way cheap. In Charleston, I lived in the most expensive and convenient part of the city for a mere $700.00 a month, water, garbage, internet, electricity and parking included. But it still required registration, various city, and state taxes (though very low, they were still mandatory) and there are a lot of expenses for a boat owner if the boat is to remain a safe place to stay, like a reliable bilge pump, fire extringuishers and a few other things required by law on all vessels. Fla has a use tax after 90 days that is pretty hefty (6% of *their* valuation of the boat last I heard), and a lot of anchoring restrictions, so you may not want to go that far south. 
If you change states, you will need a new id/DL with some sort of physical address. I run into problems with that one as my only address in the US is a PO Box, and the powers that be *hate* that!
Even if you made it as far south as the Caribbean, the VI has a pretty high tax on boats and most islands are going to charge you some sort of fee to enter or remain (often called a cruising permit).
I wish you well, but you need to have all your ducks in a row if you decide to go south seeking a community that will if not welcome you, allow you to anchor there for any extended length of time.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

capta said:


> I'm curious...


Hi, Capta.

I appreciate your well-thought-out response. My answer to most of it is: I'm a survivor. I can work part time and earn up to about $850/mo while keeping my SSDI. If I can stay mostly offshore (distance varying, depending on my boats' capacities) and live as minimalistic as possible for months at a time, I don't believe I will need a job.

My question (to the world, really) is: Why is it so inherently difficult for a man to survive on his own boat in the ocean? As far as I can tell, the biggest hurdles I face in this endeavor are man-made. Everybody's always trying to exploit their fellow man for personal gain. All I want to do is live on my boat, and see as much of the world I live in as I can before I die.

To be honest, I've lost much of my faith in humanity recently. Was there ever a time when it was deserved?

Anyway, I appreciate your concern, and your thoughtful words. I will certainly be taking everything said here into account.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

HumanErrer said:


> My question (to the world, really) is: Why is it so inherently difficult for a man to survive on his own boat in the ocean?


Quite simply, living on salt water is living in one of the most corrosive environments on the planet. So any metal will have a reduced life expectancy.
I've spent over 30 days at sea on a well found, well equipt vessel with months of extra rations aboard. If you stay out there long enough, you are going to run out of fresh food and will be surviving on tinned food and grains. I'm not sure beans can be presoaked in seawater before cooking, but you certainly aren't going to have the fresh water on a 28 footer to do that in fresh for very long.
If you don't have a healthy diet you risk a number of medical and psychological problems, not the least of which is an inability to think clearly, which often leads to serious mistakes or insanity.
I can't for the life of me see what you would do to occupy your time spending long periods drifting around out there, but it really isn't my business. I would definitely read the many books by those who have done it, mainly by singlehanded non-stop circumnavigations, and they all seem to lose their grip on reality from time to time on their trips, and they have a goal to work toward.
Anyway, I wish you well and I hope all works out as you intend.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

HumanErrer said:


> I have a chemical head, which I only use for pee. I sneak into the marina my boat was launched from at night to poop. I dump my head into the toilet there, for now.
> 
> In case you missed it, I'm trading up for a 28 with tanks in a few weeks, and then I will be dumping 3 miles offshore as often as possible.


Yes, I saw that post. So you will be sailing at least once a week at least 3 miles out and back? In any weather? That may get old quick....


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

HumanErrer said:


> My question (to the world, really) is: Why is it so inherently difficult for a man to survive on his own boat in the ocean? As far as I can tell, the biggest hurdles I face in this endeavor are man-made.


Wait until you have taken a good old fashioned whooping in a gale, you might feel differently


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I sense 1 more derelict Florida boat in the making.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

Don0190 said:


> I sense 1 more derelict Florida boat in the making.


Thanks for your kind words. It's not like I've been dreaming of doing this for 20 years, studying sailboats and sailing, and preparing myself mentally and physically, or anything.

Have you ever heard the phrase "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all?"


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

@capta: I've been traveling around the United States my whole life. I know how to travel, and I know how to do it cheaply. I don't need all the crap everybody else seems to think they need, and I don't care much for human contact anymore.

I've been reading books by sailors/about sailing for decades, Sailing Alone Around the World being my favorite. I've read Kretschmer's Sailing a Serious Ocean. I've read Webb Chiles' stuff, and watched his videos. I love sailing, and am thrilled to finally be on a boat, even if it kills me.


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

HumanErrer said:


> My question (to the world, really) is: Why is it so inherently difficult for a man to survive on his own boat in the ocean? As far as I can tell, the biggest hurdles I face in this endeavor are man-made. Everybody's always trying to exploit their fellow man for personal gain. All I want to do is live on my boat, and see as much of the world I live in as I can before I die.
> .


Most everything in life worth having is difficult and requires hard work. Sounds to me like you are exploiting someone else hard work and personal risk. Even if just sneaking in to use the head and dump your waste.....


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

@JoCoSailor Yes, I'm a scumbag because I'm poor, disabled, and use the bathroom. If only I had been born into a wealthy family that could buy me a perfect boat, or pass one down to me, or pay for college for me and all the expenses that come along with it so I could have a 50 year career at the end of which I'd buy my own offshore passage maker that I'm too old to sail anywhere and enjoy my time on the earth.

Thanks for your input. You've been incredibly helpful.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

HumanErrer said:


> Thanks for your kind words. It's not like I've been dreaming of doing this for 20 years, studying sailboats and sailing, and preparing myself mentally and physically, or anything.
> 
> Have you ever heard the phrase "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all?"


I have heard that saying.

Have you heard any sayings that might be related to someone who has been dreaming and studying boating, for 20 years, but doesn't understand how to get ashore, or apparently the costs involved???

I doubt any of those anchored derelict boats in Florida that are now nothing but a hazard and something for the birds to poop on started out that way.

If you want the snowflake responses you need to go to the "other" cruising forum.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

Don0190 said:


> I have heard that saying.
> 
> Have you heard any sayings that might be related to someone who has been dreaming and studying boating, for 20 years, but doesn't understand how to get ashore, or apparently the costs involved???
> 
> ...


If you think you know everything about me from a few posts on this forum, than you're an idiot.

I didn't research the costs involved with marinas because I assumed that people were more reasonable than they are. It doesn't seem very far-fetched to think that a business which owns docks might be willing to let transient boaters hook up to one of them for a few hours while they go ashore, especially when they aren't busy.

My bad for mis-judging my fellow humans. Obviously, the world contains more people like you than me.

This is why I've reached out to the sailing community, and I have found my answer, as well as some useful advice from people who are clearly more like me than you.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

HumanErrer said:


> Are you here just to be a negative a**hole, or do you plan on contributing in any way?


WOW! Where is that coming from?

You admitted that you are inexperienced in this endeavor and I thought it might be helpful to point out that you will be exposed to serious fines if you do not handle this properly. I have never heard of anyone who sails weekly outside the 3nm zone just to dump their holding tank (if you happen to be in the Chesapeake Bay, the trip will be more like 200nm. Each way). But I was giving you the benefit of the doubt until this.

Given your reaction to my friendly advice, I have a feeling you would be just the person who ****s where other people swim and where they collect raw seafood.

Truly a fine specimen of humanity.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

HumanErrer, there are public washrooms and quiet little places to drag dinghies up on the beach in rural areas in many areas of the US, however, a marina will often be a private business.

The system exists, but you need to learn how it works. Don't blame the business. That's how they put food on their plates; by renting dock space, including dinghy space and their facilities like washrooms etc.

State Parks, on the other hand, for example, might be funded by public money (taxes) which you likely pay into. Conservation areas, municipal parks, spoil islands are all places to consider. The internet is a good resource for finding free and low cost facilities.

However, there has got to be a lot of human pressure in a place like Connecticut. I suspect if you were in Maine or Alaska, you wouldn't be finding it so hard. You have a boat. Use it.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Come now people, be nice 

England, Scotland, and Wales have varying degrees of “right to roam” where the public is legally allowed access to walk through private lands. The US does not. On the east coast especially we’re full, i.e. almost all land is privately owned. Pulling your dinghy up for shore access is roughly equivalent to parking your car in someone’s driveway and walking through their yard.

Most marinas are for-profit businesses, and dock space is what they’re selling. Would a parking ramp operator be happy letting you in for free “for just a couple hours” so you can use their bathroom and run to the store?

That being said, some municipalities do have free public access. I’m not familiar with the east coast, but I’m guessing that the more populated an area is, the less likely you are to find free access. I’m sure there are cruising guides that have this information. The Active Captain website might help too.




However… Boating full time on $750 a month? Ouch… I have a simple 22’ boat that’s never going to see an ocean, and it seems like every project I do, no matter how small, ends up costing $500.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## chicory83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Rather than trading up and trying to sail from CT to somewhere south of VA, why not just sell your boat where you are and buy a comparable one in the area you want to live?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hold it!

Give the new guy a break please! 

Be gentle.

I deleted a post.



Mark


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

You ant to be very careful about going ashore with a dingy. Your best bet is to research, of call ahead on the VHF and try to find someone who knows the area. In an area like a nature preserve, water access may be forbidden. In LI Sound, I think both NY and CT prohibit any vessel from coming within 100 yards of a public (swimming) beach. There are some places, like restaurants, that have beachfront and encourage *customers* to come in by boat, but in general if there is no town dock (which often allows first-come-first-serve dockage for 2-4 hours) you may find someone always owns the waterfront and if you just tie up, you may come back to find the dingy has been "arrested" and you'll be fined to get it back.
In hot areas, like South Street Seaport, even though the public can walk the docks, if you even come alongside to pick up a passenger (or let one off) you may be told that you need to pay the transient day rate for using the dock!
Some folks get lucky and just find quiet ways to slip by. But finding out what is locally condoned is always safer if you have a limited budget. Remember that in many places, it is private property above the high water mark, or across a seawall, and the property owners often are just tired to folks clambering through.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

A couple of comments:
1. You are on Long Island Sound. All of LIS is a No Discharge Zone. So the law says you cannot pump out even if 3 miles from all land. Many harbors have pumpout boats in season. Free in most cases, though most people tip the operator.
2. There are lots of places on LIS that have free dinghy docks. Some are town owned and some are in marinas. However bringing the sailboat in for any period is going to cost in most places, though there are a few town docks that allow tieup for a few hours at no cost. And you can certainly tie up a a marina gas dock if you are buying fuel or ice. 
3. Moving up to a 28 from a 22 is going to make a big difference in living space. However the costs go up also. How would you handle a major issue like replacing the diesel?
4. You certainly will need to head south before winter comes. I can't imagine trying to live on an anchored boat over the winter in the Northeast.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Humanerrer,

While I think you are getting a lot of good advice from above I’m gonna buck trend and try to give you the wee bit of positive advice I may have. It’s pretty small but it’s what I’ve got. It’s your project to succeed or fail, I wish you luck.

1 - Get and read “Voyaging on a Small Income” by Annie Hill. She has done what you are suggesting in spades. This book is equal parts of sailing advice, financial advice, and philosophy.
2 - There is a group of folks known as “loopers” and they have a web site (Salty southeast Cruisers or some such). These folks are generally lower boaters who make a counterclockwise transit from the Great Lakes, Mississippi, up east coast to Great Lakes. The point is that community has a LOT of info to share about transiting the east coast from NYC to Florida. Tap into that community for advice.
3 - We don’t know your age or disability, not my business. But I can say everything is easier when it’s warmer. IMHO waiting until October to start South will cost you personally. No need to make this a miserable trip. 
4 - it’s easy to over reach, you need to remain flexible. Don’t get pig headed in some goal. Reach but know when to back down. 

Best of luck.


----------



## chicory83 (Dec 21, 2009)

One other thought about the winter in New England. Since the vast majority of boats in New England are hauled for the winter, you may find that you can get dock or mooring space for significantly less during the winter. You will still have to pay for it, but if you anchor out for most of the year, you might be able to afford cheap dock space during the winter. I know a few folks who live on moorings for most of the year and then pay for dock space on town docks during the winter. 

I expect you understand this by now, but just in case let me be clear. Anchoring out through the winter in New England would be extremely foolish. Winter storms in New England are legendary for their violence. You do not want to be anchored out when a Nor' Easter blows in. You should also make plans for what to do if a hurricane blows in regardless of where you are on the Atlantic Coast. It doesn't happen every year, but New England does get hit by the occasional hurricane or one that has been downgraded, but still packs a significant punch.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> WOW! Where is that coming from?
> 
> You admitted that you are inexperienced in this endeavor and I thought it might be helpful to point out that you will be exposed to serious fines if you do not handle this properly. I have never heard of anyone who sails weekly outside the 3nm zone just to dump their holding tank (if you happen to be in the Chesapeake Bay, the trip will be more like 200nm. Each way). But I was giving you the benefit of the doubt until this.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am exactly what you assume me to be, simply because you assume me to be from the few interactions you've had with me.

I said "whenever possible." Those words have meaning. I didn't say "every time I need to dump.l Your response was ridiculous, and you offered no solution. If that's your idea of "friendly advice," keep it.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

HumanErrer said:


> If you think you know everything about me from a few posts on this forum, than you're an idiot.Maybe, but I've a full time cruiser who is doing it and not you crying on a forum. I haven't been in a slip in months.
> 
> I didn't research the costs involved with marinas because I assumed that people were more reasonable than they are. It doesn't seem very far-fetched to think that a business which owns docks might be willing to let transient boaters hook up to one of them for a few hours while they go ashore, especially when they aren't busy.Yes, marinas spend all that money installing and maintaining their docks so people could use them for free
> 
> ...


here's the thing

we try to encourage people to start cruising etc here

but we have seen a lot of similar questions as the info you have posted and have seen the outcome

I don't know anything about you at all and don't if you are an idiot, or just a combative fool

you apparently only want an answer that supports what you what to heard

to answer your initial question of how to get ashore: you need to find a public type of place that will allow you to land your dinghy, or a marina that will allow you to do it with or without a fee (it's reasonable for them to charge a fee, they after all spent money putting the docks etc. in)


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

HumanErrer said:


> I didn't research the costs involved with marinas because I assumed that people were more reasonable than they are. It doesn't seem very far-fetched to think that a business which owns docks might be willing to let transient boaters hook up to one of them for a few hours while they go ashore, especially when they aren't busy.


Now hold on just a minute here. I assume you are an American or have lived there a few years? Just how in your upbringing did you learn that someone who owns a very valuable piece of commercial waterfront property should give you free access to it, something they have probably worked very hard to own? And, *especially in the US*, what happens if you get injured on their property? I hate this about America, and it has personally cost me dearly, but Americans are noted for being way, way too litigious.
You cannot fault others for not helping you out, their hands are tied. It is mostly the society, not the people. Your animosity is misdirected.
Rather than running away to sea and isolation, if you don't like it, you could stay and try to fix it.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

While I can't respond to everybody in particular, I'd like to thank the ones who have offered helpful advice. I will look for a public dock in the area, although the reason I started this thread is because I couldn't find one.

The woman who owns the 28 has been very helpful. She grew up in this area, and her father built a lot of the homes here. She knows just about everybody here, and has taken me under her wing. I'm sure between your advice here and her knowledge of the area, I'll be alright.

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[Deleted by Moderator]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]

Thanks everybody who cares to help. If I "liked" your post and/or "thanked" you, please know that I have read every word, and will refer back to this post as I make my decisions going forward.

I'm not going to sell my boat and buy one down south because 1) boats take a while to sell, and I don't have time for that; and 2) the 28 is in good condition and has a 10 hp 4-cycle outboard, a full bathroom, and plenty of amenities. It was loved and carefully maintained by a woman whose entire life has revolved around sailing.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

capta said:


> Now hold on just a minute here. I assume you are an American or have lived there a few years? Just how in your upbringing did you learn that someone who owns a very valuable piece of commercial waterfront property should give you free access to it, something they have probably worked very hard to own? And, *especially in the US*, what happens if you get injured on their property? I hate this about America, and it has personally cost me dearly, but Americans are noted for being way, way too litigious.
> You cannot fault others for not helping you out, their hands are tied. It is mostly the society, not the people. Your animosity is misdirected.
> Rather than running away to sea and isolation, if you don't like it, you could stay and try to fix it.


I was born in New Mexico, and have lived in the United States my whole life (38 years).

Just because somebody *can* make money off of their property doesn't mean that they *have* to. I know the story of the particular marina I'm near, and the family has owned it for generations. They also owned one of the largest rock quarries in New England, and their family home, which is gigantic, sits on the hill above th marina and is made out of rock from that quarry.

There are dozens of boats on slips here, probably bringing in at least $60k/mo during the season, and they all go up on the yard in the winter, for probably another $30k/mo total. My numbers are intentionally low, because they have a massive building with a few dozen boats in there s well that I'm not counting. Add on all the other fees from hauling, painting, repairing motors, selling gas at ridiculous rates, and their galley, and I'm fairly certain that they can afford to allow a few transient boaters to tie their dinghies up at an unused dinghy dock in the middl of a weekday. They're not going hungry because of it, I assure you.

I'm not a fan of the society we live in, and I'm not capable of fixing it. I just want to take advantage of the fact that I'm alive and see as much of the world tht I was born into as I can before I die. That's it.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Stay positive...everybody..


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

HumanErrer said:


> I will look for a public dock in the area, although the reason I started this thread is because I couldn't find one.
> .


Follow the Kayaks/canoes and 12 ft boats tin fishing boats. None of those guys pay for docks or using the can.

You could even google something like "Sea Kayaking" or "Canoe Routes" Long Island Sound and see where the stops are.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

Arcb said:


> Follow the Kayaks/canoes and 12 ft boats tin fishing boats. None of those guys pay for docks or using the can.
> 
> You could even google something like "Sea Kayaking" or "Canoe Routes" Long Island Sound and see where the stops are.


Thank you! This has been the most helpful response yet! Much appreciated.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yikes, this has gone fast, very fast from the First Post!

Just to fill in @HumanErrer we get many people coming on the forum asking for money, free boats, free life and requests to Make Their Life Better. We get lots of people who have just bought, or are buying their first boat and wanting to sail the World, NOW. On no money. We get lots each week.
So please give our members a moment of breathing space and the thought they may have seen your type of request many, many times before.

The people who have owned boats for ages know stuff, but also, the people who know nothing can work a way around most problems. The two different viewpoints are not necessarily divisive just 2 ways of achieving the similar objectives.

Theres very few here that are doing it like you are wanting to do it... so the ones you are taking advice from may not really be addressing your exact perspective. But that doesnt mean their advice is useless.
Similarly few here can understand how you intend on doing things (I find some of your concepts difficult to understand) so please understand, we dont have the experience to do some things like you suggest.

We all know people who can find an anchorage or dingy landing where there is none. Its easy for us to say "there isnt one for 400 miles south"... but we also know theres one... somewhere.

So take the information given you.
And people offering information to realise its not easy to do it on a strict budget (Don is broke too... LOL)

People can find a way.

Sometimes its not so easy.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

@MarkofSeaLife I've been on and off sailing forums for decades. I've been the guy asking all these silly questions without any working knowledge. I've lerned a lot over the years from doing that, and I know how frustrating it must be to see this kind of thing all the time.

I assure everybody that this was not some fly-by-night decision because I watched "White Squall" and thought it'd be neat. I'm fully aware of most of the complications, and plan to take my time and build up my experience and equipment slowly before i start making offshore passages.

I bought a 22 O'Day because it's a nice little boat to learn on. I was shocked how quickly I found someone willing to trade my boat for a larger, better one, but it happened! So now I will be able to learn on a comfortable coastal cruiser before I graduate to an offshore passagemaker.

I'm confident that I will be able to find ways to make money along the way, and I'm sure I will meet plenty of great folks along the way who are knowledgeable and willing to help me get set up. That's how life has worked on the road, and I don't see any reason why it won't work that way in the drink.

I appreciate the folks here who give me advice, and even the ones who spak reality to me. I'm not one to snap at someone who is trying to help me understand how difficult things are. I just don't like people who come with nothing but negative garbage because they think I'm an idiot, or a scumbag because I wasn't born with a silver spoon shoved up my butt.

Thank you, and I look forward to many more conversations with you!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

OP already knows how to live on the cheap. Yes it is a learned thing.

So...what he needs to learn now...where you folks can help..is what he might expect in getting a boat fitted out so he does his thang on water..with some success and happiness.

Your biggy...upfront expense to get boat right..for longterm.
And yeah...learn to operate it..


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

HumanErrer said:


> Yes, I am exactly what you assume me to be, simply because you assume me to be from the few interactions you've had with me..


Of course I cannot base what I think of you on anything but what you have said here. What else do you propose?

[[[Deleted By Mod. Dont go there, please ]]]



HumanErrer said:


> I said "whenever possible." Those words have meaning. I didn't say "every time I need to dump.l Your response was ridiculous, and you offered no solution. If that's your idea of "friendly advice," keep it.


This raises then the question where you dump when "it is not possible." The only legal alternative I can see is a pump-out which, as Colemj pointed out, would solve both your holding tank problem and your land access problem. But you did not even reply to that. Does not invoke much confidence that you are doing the right thing.

Btw, since you are asking: My 'friendly advice' was to not **** in the water. Both because it is disgusting and endangers the health of others, and because if you get caught it will get very expensive for you. I think this is actually pretty good advice if I may say so myself.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

HumanErrer said:


> [MENTION=182167] I just don't like people who come with nothing but negative garbage because they think I'm an idiot, or a scumbag because I wasn't born with a silver spoon shoved up my butt.


There is no one here like that.

Let me repeat that... No one has been like that to you.

If you feel that PM me immediately or report the post. But when you do please note I expect your humility meter to be similar to theirs 



Mark


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> [[[Deleted By Mod. Dont go there, please ]]]


Huh??? I was asking very politely why I was being called an a$$hole. I did so very politely, did I not?

Why was this deleted???


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Huh??? I was asking very politely why I was being called an a$$hole. I did so very politely, did I not?
> 
> Why was this deleted???


Because I had already deleted his comment.

Please read George Orwell, 1984. You cant read what I have subsequently deleted.



Mark


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> This raises then the question where you dump when "it is not possible.


I plan on dumping my waste legally. I'm not a scumbag. I appreciate the thought behind your responses. I'm an environmentalist, and I don't like people who damage any part of our fragile ecosystem, for any reason.

[[[Deleted]]]


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Btw - ActiveCaptain can show you pretty much every public boat dock, reviewed anchorage, marina etc and the reviewers (some aholes like me have done around a 1000) normally post important details cruisers like to know: like how and where to get ashore, when to take the trash, how far away the stores are, where to walk the dog etc

But then I’m an idiot and liar who really is a fat man living in my parents basement in Ohio and dreaming of becoming boat scum


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I think I found your spot on Active Captain (good online resource). Niantic State Boat Launch. Looks like a beautiful facility with free floating docks, free chemical toilets, free parking. I am guessing busy on week ends but probably quiet on work days. Take your bicycle or hitch a ride to the store.

I am a trailor sailor with two females on board and no washroom! So I spend a lot of time finding boat ramps and toilets on the interweb 

https://ct.gov/deep/cwp/view.asp?a=2686&q=384148&deepNav_GID=1620


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well that escalated quickly :|



HumanErrer said:


> I know it sounds foolhardy, but this is my dream, and I'm going for it!


It's a great dream. Best of luck achieving it in whatever way works for you. Some of it you may find will need adjusting and consideration as you go. But that is also okay


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Because I had already deleted his comment.
> 
> Please read George Orwell, 1984. You cant read what I have subsequently deleted.
> 
> ...


Didn't realize you had deleted his post. Makes sense.

Thanks.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

HumanErrer said:


> I plan on dumping my waste legally. I'm not a scumbag. I appreciate the thought behind your responses. I'm an environmentalist, and I don't like people who damage any part of our fragile ecosystem, for any reason.
> 
> [[[Deleted]]]


OK, that sounds a lot better. Good luck!


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

HumanErrer said:


> @JoCoSailor Yes, I'm a scumbag because I'm poor, disabled, and use the bathroom. If only I had been born into a wealthy family that could buy me a perfect boat, or pass one down to me, or pay for college for me and all the expenses that come along with it so I could have a 50 year career at the end of which I'd buy my own offshore passage maker that I'm too old to sail anywhere and enjoy my time on the earth.
> 
> Thanks for your input. You've been incredibly helpful.


You accuse the world of exploitation "Everybody's always trying to exploit their fellow man for personal gain." and someone points out you are too are guilty that. You then reply with hyperbole, sarcasm and play the victim card?

after your reading your other post here. I'm reminded of the story about

A little bird was flying south for the Winter. 
It was so cold the bird froze and fell to the ground into a large field. 
While he was lying there dying, a cow came by and dropped some dung on him.
As the frozen bird lay there in the pile of cow dung, he began to realize how warm he was.
The dung was actually thawing him out! 
He lay there all warm and happy, and soon began to sing for joy. 
A passing cat heard the bird singing and came to investigate. 
Following the sound, the cat discovered the bird under the pile of cow dung, and promptly dug him out and ate him.

Morals of the story:
1. Not everyone who dumps on you is your enemy.
2. Not everyone who gets you out of a plie is your friend.

That is to say, not all the negative post are meant to hurt you, but they might not only save you from a lot of grief. They could also save your life.

And if someone is letting you think getting to land, and finding an environmentally safe way to get rid of your waste. Are the biggest hurdles you about to face. They are not doing you any favors.....

Yes, 1 in 100 has pulled off what you trying. I seriously doubt any ever once thought of themselves as a victim


----------



## neeqness (Jan 31, 2017)

Personally, I commend @HumanErrer. Kudos for getting out of your comfort zone and taking a step towards achieving your dream. Not many people do it and lots have regrets for not doing it, but you did it. You bought your own boat and you are living on it, hopefully you are practicing with it and learning daily. Congratulations!

Someone has to start somewhere and you can't learn all the rules of the land (or sea) overnight. But you have your own 22 and you are doing it!

Try not to let the negativity bring you down. Many of them actually mean well but are coming from a different perspective which may cause them to see you differently. I believe from what you have said so far that you are committed to this and this wasn't some "fly by night" decision.

Get as much practice and skill as you can. I know I for one am rooting for you. I don't have much advice to give as I am on the West Coast and know very little of that area...but I send you best wishes on achieving your dreams. Fair winds and fair seas!!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Hats off to those of you who were able to remain positive throughout this thread. I unfortunately don't have that kind of temperament and if I were to use my full range of expression on my thoughts about the OP's endeavor .... well let's just say that it wouldn't be pretty. My dear disabled wife on the other hand is able to remain compassionate and encouraging to folks like this fellow appears to be bless her heart. ( For those of you who don't speak southern, you can say anything about someone and have it not be demeaning as long as you follow it with "Bless their Heart"... For example Jo Blow is a moron Bless his Heart ! and No I'm not calling the OP a moron.. Foolhardy Yes. I just see so many of the relics of these kind of adventures here in Florida that it's really disheartening. Once the boat's condition starts to go down which they inevitably do and there's no money to make proper repairs things start spiraling downhill pretty quickly. If it looks like a derelict and it's a live aboard once marine patrol find out about it they will start checking for pump out tickets now required every 10 days. Don't have the receipt? There's a fine. Don't pay the fine? There's a warrant. Now you've got another charge and even more to pay.


----------



## kmacdonald5 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you think the 22 footer is expensive, wait till you get the 28 footer. Think triple the cost or quicker to derelict status. On a positive note, your user name is very appropriate.
You may want to consider ocean crossings in order to save money. No place to spend money on the deep blue ocean. Rice and beans along with a multivitamin should do it.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

kmacdonald5;2051604242 Rice and beans along with a multivitamin should do it.[/QUOTE said:


> aaaaah a multivitamin, living the life of luxury :Luxury:


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Don0190 said:


> aaaaah a multivitamin, living the life of luxury :Luxury:


By a Multivitamin we mean rum right?


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

contrarian said:


> If it looks like a derelict and it's a live aboard once marine patrol find out about it they will start checking for pump out tickets now required every 10 days. Don't have the receipt? There's a fine. Don't pay the fine? There's a warrant. Now you've got another charge and even more to pay.


That sounds like targeted harassment to me.

I can appreciate where you're coming from otherwise. I'm sure you've seen a lot of people come through that ran into some hardship and gave up.

I'm not that guy. Also - I won't be going anywhere near FL. I've lived in Gainesville, Panama City Beach, and Port St. Lucie. I hate FL.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

kmacdonald5 said:


> If you think the 22 footer is expensive, wait till you get the 28 footer. Think triple the cost or quicker to derelict status. On a positive note, your user name is very appropriate.
> You may want to consider ocean crossings in order to save money. No place to spend money on the deep blue ocean. Rice and beans along with a multivitamin should do it.


Thank you for the insult. I just got banned from the forums overnight because I insulted someone, but I'm sure it's cool if you do it.


----------



## HumanErrer (Feb 9, 2019)

[[[[Deleted by Mod]]]] I don't find anything you have said to be helpful in any way, shape, or form. I would really appreciate it if you would take your negativity elsewhere. In fact - from now on, every time I see your name next to a post, I'm just going to skip that post and move on with my life.

Toodles!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, that came to a grinding halt.


:grin


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Gonna need a bigger shoulder...to carry that chip around


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Banstick........................Whack.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Man, and here I wasted my time trying to help in spite of the the troll insults. I think this thread is now progressing into the the "entertainment" side of the forum. I think this would be a good time to test Mark's limits, especially those of us who have read his older stuff before the snowflakes took over at CF. I bet "regulars" are going to read the thread more now just for amusement.

Hey Human"Error", you are an ungrateful troll of an insulting person. You are definitely fitting the bill of the liveaboard on a boat by yourself on a ratty boat covered in bird crap. You fit the bill of the "crazy guy on a boat" that causes enough issues to get the attention of the land owners, public park people, LEOs, and marinas that results in boaters being considered "boat scum". Basically you are the type that ruins it for the rest of us. I'm sure you will end up in Florida as the other States aren't as boat scum friendly really. I have the overall feeling that you don't fall into the "low income guy living on a boat" as much as you fall into the "crazy guy living on a boat".

sorry that was the best I could do as the snowflakes have really screwed up my posting


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don, LOL, You need to listen to Kamal 


This thread isnt needed.

I have not locked a thread before but this is exceptional 

Thanks for everyones patience.

Mark


----------

